
What Happens When an Airplane Hits a Deer - nishs
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/02/what-happens-when-an-airplane-hits-a-deer/516951/?single_page=true
======
natvert
nice. if only these stats were given as much press as anything including the
word "drone"

